# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Peixes, Corais, Invertebrados e Algas >  Ocealaris gravida?

## Pedro Maia

Boas,

A cerca de 2 semanas reparei que a barriga do ocealaris femea estava a crescer e na altura pensei que tivesse gravida. No entanto depois de pesquisar percebi que não é suposto demorar mais de uma semana até desovar nem tão pouco vejo os "tubos" de fora, o que me está a fazer questionar se não será alguma doença... O que me levou a pensar que seria mesmo gravidez desde o inicio e que o macho apresenta um comportamento extremamente agressivo.
A femea come normalmente, mas passa muito tempo de lado.

Pela foto conseguem dar-me uma ajuda?
Devo-me preocupar ou é apenas uma gravidez mais demorada?

Cumprimentos

ocealaris.jpg

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Penso que será motivo de preocupação. A fêmea occelaris nunca apresenta esse aspecto, mesmo com ovos. Aliás, pela foto, tirando o inchaço na zona ventral, até me parece magra.

Cump

----------

